
I just built this website auditing tool - seongbae
I&#x27;m a web developer and just built a website auditing tool to help with building a better website.  It runs Google Lighthouse behind the scene but I added some features to make it easy to audit and track progress over period of time.  You can create teams and audit&#x2F;track multiple websites from a single dashboard.  I plan to add more audit categories in future including security and advanced SEO.  Just wanted to share with the tech community.  Please feel free to check it out and let me know if you have any feedback or questions -  my email is seong@lnidigital.com.  You can use BETA15OFF to upgrade your plan to manage up to 5 websites.
======
muhamed08
i can test your tool just write me in telegram @muhamed_kanapiya

